# 52dangong from fineslingshots



## erlkonig

Got some chinese pop 52dangong from fineslingshots

Basiclly their are almost same size loop ring type metal slingshot, very packable. even smaller than e-shot's Toucan, but if Jim's SPS model is too small to fit your hand, these are not going to work with you.










This model is called " mountain chicken"- with a Pheasent marking










This one is call "Tricky" designed by one of their forum member










Model--- Terminator with dead head marking


----------



## e~shot

Terminator :wub:


----------



## Northerner

Hi erlkonig,

Thanks for posting the pics! I'm looking forward to your thoughts on the three frames. I bought the "Bat 1" and the "Terminator" from fineslingshots.com. I wrapped both frames with paracord. These smaller frames are quickly becoming my favourites.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## erlkonig

I saw yuor post and made an order on them. and I saw your band set and pouch is not 4 strand tubing chinese type, what are you using?

Hi erlkonig,

Thanks for posting the pics! I'm looking forward to your thoughts on the three frames. I bought the "Bat 1" and the "Terminator" from fineslingshots.com. I wrapped both frames with paracord. These smaller frames are quickly becoming my favourites.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Northerner

erlkonig said:


> I saw yuor post and made an order on them. and I saw your band set and pouch is not 4 strand tubing chinese type, what are you using?


I wanted something light in draw weight so I cut a set of single 1745s with cuffs at the pouch and fork. Sometimes I make the loops large to give a bit more power. I like 190-205 fps with 3/8" steel so I adjust tube length until I'm in that velocity range.

The pouch is a Tex that I trimmed up to make more narrow. A 3/4" x 2 3/4" pouch seems to work for me.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## erlkonig

Northerner said:


> erlkonig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw yuor post and made an order on them. and I saw your band set and pouch is not 4 strand tubing chinese type, what are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something light in draw weight so I cut a set of single 1745s with cuffs at the pouch and fork. Sometimes I make the loops large to give a bit more power. I like 190-205 fps with 3/8" steel so I adjust tube length until I'm in that velocity range.
> 
> The pouch is a Tex that I trimmed up to make more narrow. A 3/4" x 2 3/4" pouch seems to work for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Northerner
Click to expand...

got it! thanks a lot


----------



## bmlodge

Yeah I got a Terminator love the grooves it has in the forks so the tubes stay. For me it's either that or the Toucan.


----------



## RNMike

I just ordered the terminator too! Looks fun & for a really reasonable price too!


----------



## bigron

nice shooters


----------



## fineslingshot

all of you are welcome to choose from us.

We will collect more Chinese Style slingshots for you!


----------



## ZorroSlinger

I am assuming these slingshots are actual solid stainless steel as in their product description? When I was browsing other older topics, some forum members buying metal slingshots from Ebay were disappointed because the ebay seller's description of stainless steel was misleading when in fact, the slingshots were heavily plated zinc metal.

The Fine Slingshot website delivery information link is a blank page which does not have any shipping information. I did see that forum member Northerner stated in another earlier topic that shipping was $3.00 (usa currency) and it takes about one month for delivery from China. $3.00 shipping for each slingshot or multiple items?


----------



## fineslingshot

ZorroSlinger said:


> I am assuming these slingshots are actual solid stainless steel as in their product description? When I was browsing other older topics, some forum members buying metal slingshots from Ebay were disappointed because the ebay seller's description of stainless steel was misleading when in fact, the slingshots were heavily plated zinc metal.
> 
> The Fine Slingshot website delivery information link is a blank page which does not have any shipping information. I did see that forum member Northerner stated in another earlier topic that shipping was $3.00 (usa currency) and it takes about one month for delivery from China. $3.00 shipping for each slingshot or multiple items?


Delivery Information

International Parcel 14-25days.

GRAM:USD

100:5.00,
200:7.00,
300:9.00,
400:11.00,
500:13.00,
600:15.00,
700:17.00,
800:19.00,
900:21.00,
1000:23.00,
1100:25.00,
1200:27.00,
1300:29.00,
1400:31.00,
1500:33.50,
1600:34.00,
1700:35.50,
1800:37.00,
1900:38.50,
2000:40.00

thanks for your visiting our website.

The freight starts at 5 usd now.

As cost is rising every time.

Regards,


----------



## JetBlack

Are they steel? That's a make or break for me.


----------



## fineslingshot

JetBlack said:


> Are they steel? That's a make or break for me.


They are steels. most popular in China among mass produced slingshots.


----------



## JetBlack

Thanks for reply, zinc ones scare me


----------



## fineslingshot

JetBlack said:


> Thanks for reply, zinc ones scare me


yes, broken easily.


----------



## mr. green

I did three fork hits on purpose on my terminator with Nathan's looped tubes and 1/2" steels and I got just three small nicks. I was experimenting on pouch twist and tweeking and speed bumps. I also did the magnet test. Looks like its made out of steel alloy. The slingshot is strong and durable.


----------



## Northerner

My "Bat 1" and "Terminator" from fineslingshots both seem to be steel. A magnet mildly sticks to them. The exterior surfaces look to be an alloy steel rather than just a coating. After a couple thousand shots they are still functioning perfectly. My only regret is that I didn't buy them sooner!


----------



## crypter27

Very nice shooters! :king: :king: :king:


----------



## NaturalFork

I have the terminator from dankung and it is awesome.


----------



## hoggif

52dangong.com BatII and Firefox




__
hoggif


__
Jun 17, 2013




Plain ones with paracord wrap. (1cm grid scale on the matt)






Bat II and Firefox with paracord wrap. Both are from fineslingshot.com and unwrapped originally. Quite cheap that way!

Nice ones and I really like the aim point of the Firefox although overall I like better some other fox-type slingshots.


----------



## erlkonig

Racquets grip wrap to the dankung handle


----------



## fineslingshot

hi, thanks for your choice, I am back.


----------

